# State of my shop, right now...



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

If anyone has looked at my shop pics in the past, they know I like a really clean and organized shop.

For some reason, this pine mini-armoire build has gotten my shop a bit out of sorts LOL!


----------



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

I like a clean well organized shop too but when your in the groove and things are moving along everything seems to find it's own place. I just wish it thought it's place was the same place I think it is. Carry own, you can't work wood without making a mess. It's a wood shop not a laboratory, I keep telling myself that.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Very true…I guess I had forgotten how messy pine is when routing.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

They say; A clean desk is a sign of an insane mind.
Applying that to a workshop….
These pictures prove your sanity!!!


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

I like that train of thought Randy!!!


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

1st pic - your glue is out with the cap off - absolutely disgraceful. And don't get me started on your sawdust-covered combination square left under your router table (pic 4).


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

I have no excuse….

that combo square cost a whole 12 dollars.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Doesn't look too bad…

I have seen messier shops…


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

THanks Joe….and from a guys with new eyes…


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

"Organization is for people that are too lazy to look for things".
Maybe your just not as lazy as you were.
Things might actually be looking up…...................


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

Just think of all the fun you'll have sweeping up when the job is done!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Anytime you are in the middle of a project, it's easy to lose control. Still cleaner than mine.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

I dream about my shop being that clean.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow, that one pic, heck, the whole thing was turned sideways…. how ya gonna fix that??? lol


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

HAHA…you got a sharp eye there Roger


----------

